# Couple of imags from this weekend wedding



## Fotofashion.no (Sep 17, 2012)

hope you enjoy them.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2012)

I really like the look of #1; not sure about the symbolism (vis-a-vis: Newly married couple looking into a storm), but it's a nice image (Where did you find that umbrella???) HOWEVER, I don't really think his hand position is appropriate.


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Sep 17, 2012)

For the couple it is appropriate, since they like to flirt and have a lot of fun with each other. The umbrella is something that the couple had bought them self in case of bad weather during our photo session.


----------

